# ONR - how to dilute it



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

exactly how much of water is needed in a bucket / per a bottle of onr and how much onr is needed ?
i'm thinking of getting this bottle : http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=111


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

1oz of ONR to US gallons of water (thats about 7.75L).

You'll probably find initially that you use more solution when washing, but as you get the hang of it you'll use less on a typical car. Using 2 buckets will also mean you need more wash solution.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to add that Optimum recommend 1oz ONR to 1-2 US gallons of water. 

1oz is two cap fulls (on the 32oz bottle).
A US gallon is 128oz (which is 3.78L)

So, dilution rate is between 128:1 and 256:1. Most people seem to use it at 256:1 (2 capfulls to about 7.5L of water). I've washed 4 cars at this dilution and have had no issues.

ONR also makes a good clay lube even at 256:1. You can wash and clay your car in one easy step .


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

related question if I may. 

Does it make any difference if you use hot water (like with regular shampoo) or cold water?

With shampoo the hot water helps to 'activate' the soap, but how about ONR?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I always use warm water cause I`m an auld soft **** and think ONR works better


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks guys for info as I haven't used my ONR yet. Looks like I would have used too much as well!

How about the dilute ration for OID (Optimum Instant Detailer) please? (For a QD & a clay lube)

http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=249


----------

